# Double action first shot with 740 Slim



## mmhillis (Feb 3, 2012)

I really like the size and feel of the 740 slim. I don't like the fact that the first shot trigger action is different than all my other pistols. I have found that I can assemble the weapon with a round in the barrel and have the double action first round that I am used to. In order to do this the extractor has to be placed under the rim of the bullet before assembly. If the slide is only retracted far enough to re-engage the slide lock the weapon will not cock and will function in double action mode on the first round. I realize that this assembly process increases risk during the loading process but I am willing to accept the risk in a controlled environment in order for all my weapons to perform the same in an uncontrolled environment. My only concern is that I may be bypassing an internal hammer block or some other safety feature that I am unaware of. Can anyone tell me if that is the case?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

mmhillis said:


> ...... I have found that I can assemble the weapon with a round in the barrel and have the double action first round that I am used to....... I realize that this assembly process increases risk during the loading process but I am willing to accept the risk ........


seriously? bad BAD idea.....


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

mmhillis said:


> I really like the size and feel of the 740 slim. I don't like the fact that the first shot trigger action is different than all my other pistols. I have found that I can assemble the weapon with a round in the barrel and have the double action first round that I am used to. In order to do this the extractor has to be placed under the rim of the bullet before assembly. If the slide is only retracted far enough to re-engage the slide lock the weapon will not cock and will function in double action mode on the first round. I realize that this assembly process increases risk during the loading process but I am willing to accept the risk in a controlled environment in order for all my weapons to perform the same in an uncontrolled environment. My only concern is that I may be bypassing an internal hammer block or some other safety feature that I am unaware of. Can anyone tell me if that is the case?


Welcome from Iowa,

If you are not comfortable with the guns NORMAL operation, get something else and stop fiddling with it.

Now, regarding firing pin safeties, most are worked by the trigger, so in theory any firing pin safety should still be intact in this jacked up configuration. In the case of your Taurus, that little dongle in the trigger is what activates the firing pin block.

What you're doing, while it may not be what I would consider inherently dangerous, it's pretty darn close and quite frankly, it's just not worth the effort. Get used to the gun in the manner it's supposed to work or get something that more closely resembles your other guns...


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> ......What you're doing, while it may not be what I would consider inherently dangerous.......


i must respectfully disagree because of one major issue.... after he reassembles his weapon with a live round chambered, he is now unable to do a safety/function check on it to ensure that he has done it correctly.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i must respectfully disagree because of one major issue.... after he reassembles his weapon with a live round chambered, he is now unable to do a safety/function check on it to ensure that he has done it correctly.


True, but I would call that more stupid than dangerous. Not enough people function test their guns to begin with and there's not that much to get wrong with a striker fired gun...

But you point should definitely be considered.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> True, but I would call that more stupid than dangerous. Not enough people function test their guns to begin with and there's not that much to get wrong with a striker fired gun...
> 
> But you point should definitely be considered.


point taken... stupid when he is alone, dangerous when he is near me


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I shot one a while back and I remember it had a trigger pull one had to get used to. It functioned and I liked the feel of it but as I recall you'd squeeze the trigger on monday and it would fire on thursday. Very long pull but like anything practice would cure that.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

People discussed the same thing on different SA/DA guns many times at TaurusArmed.net and most folks said it's a bad idea. I also think it's a bad idea. I got the 24/7 DS pistols for that purpose (so I could decock the gun via the decocker safety).


----------



## mmhillis (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the input. My question was if the weapon is any more dangerous, when assembled this way, than my Sig 229 DAK or my DAO Kel-Tec P11. Sounds like a good reason to trade for a Ruger.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

The Ruger SR40c is an excellent gun. I highly recommend it.


----------

